# Need help with hoops and yoyo costume



## shazterp (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, My daughter and I will be Hoops and Yoyo. Any tips on making the costume? Especially the heads.

Thanks


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

like basket ball hoops and the yo-yo toy?

or is there some new cartoon character i haven't seen before?

if i had it right, are you looking to just dress up your faces or an entire costume centered around hoops and yo-yos

...or is it hula hoops....


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Dogman: Use google, it is your friend

The only thing I could suggest is paper mache, use some balloons to make the heads and then dress them in home made stitched costumes. I love H&YY but I don't know if I could picture the costumes.

Good luck.


----------



## shazterp (Sep 25, 2008)

It's based on some characters (hoopsandyoyo.com).

I was thinking paper mache too.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I met this family over the weekend that were paper mache wizards, they had a full size Dino (Flintsones) they made from PM....plus bones, boulders (they gave me one) a life size bolwing set (a'la' Bedrock Lanes)
Ok, enough pre-story, she gave me some tips for making paper mache heads, first start with a very light bike helmet and a picture of your subject (she showed me pics of a Mickey Mouse one she made) then use chicken wire and balloons to make the form and external supports (like dowels you can remove later)


----------



## shazterp (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for info. I think PM is definitely the way to go!


----------

